
Hong Kong Exchange Makes Surprise $36.6B Bid for London Stock Exchange - baylearn
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-11/hong-kong-exchange-makes-surprise-36-6-billion-bid-for-lse
======
semenka
Would it be just 1 exchange in the limit case? LTSE?

